# Gorillas



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

Two nuns belong to a silent order, but one day a year they are allowed out of the convent and may speak. The day arrived and they decided to visit the zoo. While they were standing admiring the gorillas, a great big male came over, grabbed one of them and gave her a special hug and kisses before pushing her back through the bars. The nun, very shocked, was speechless for the rest of the day. 8O 
A year went by and the day came round when they could talk again. "My dear," said the friend, "do you remember when we went to the zoo... and that gorilla...DID things to you? Did it hurt?"  
The second nun turned to her and replied,
Hurt? HURT???
He didn't write, he didn't call......... :x 


Gill


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

:-# hehehehehehehhe


----------

